# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Skin Tanning - Waikato?

## kiwi-adam

Anyone know who does good sking tanning jobs in the Waikato?

----------


## kiwi-adam

Nothing?

----------


## Dundee

Good bloke in Dannevirke did my fallow.pm for details

----------


## tiroahunta

Use Google. There was a dude in Tauranga tanning skins and one of the taxidermists in Taupō was doing it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

This guy is in Ohaupo, so hell either do tanning or know someone who does.

http://www.biggameartistry.co.nz

----------


## Maca49

Just DONT use Lee Garrick at Taupo Tannery, had a fallow there for over a year and he won’t talk or answer txt or emails. This useless is President of the Taupo Deerstalkers!!

----------


## muzza

Theres a guy just north of Marton on SH1 that does tanning and taxidermy. 

Have heard that you might not get your skin back though  , read into that what ever you like

I have used this guy - does a good job on skins and great taxidermy - not in the Waikato tho

Home - Ruahine Tanning & Taxidermy

----------


## Max Headroom

I assumed the title of the thread was skin tanning using waikato beer.

Finally, a realistic use for it.

----------


## Cordite

Don't use the UV tanning treatments when safer Waikato alternatives are available.

This place in Hamilton does it safer.



Their blurb does not mention the substance used, but maybe @Max Headroom is onto something.

----------


## DavidGunn

> I assumed the title of the thread was skin tanning using waikato beer.
> 
> Finally, a realistic use for it.


Well considering the line "piss poor" came from people selling their urine to tanning factories long ago, there may be something in that.

----------


## Cordite

> Well considering the line "piss poor" came from people selling their urine to tanning factories long ago, there may be something in that.


Learn something new and valuable every day.

Staying on the stray topic... (but I see you managed to mention tanning factories, nice touch)... did you know that phosphorous was discovered when early alchemists boiled down urine in their quest for gold?

----------


## DavidGunn

> Learn something new and valuable every day.
> 
> Staying on the stray topic... (but I see you managed to mention tanning factories, nice touch)... did you know that phosphorous was discovered when early alchemists boiled down urine in their quest for gold?


And to think I thort a "golden shower" at the whore house was for the colour.

But on the tanning line...if one wants blue skins, I think the Te Aroha plant still does them.

----------


## kiwi-adam

Thank you for the information, for those who stayed on topic.
Thank you to those who did not, for the good laugh!

----------


## kiwi-adam

Never got around to dropping this off anywhere, reality is, with the past 5-6weeks, I should have done this myself!

However, if anyone in the Waikato / Auckland is looking for a Taxidermist or Tanner, Simon Bullivant (most likely spelt wrong) is based on the Waikato / Auckland Boundary!
PM me if you need his number!

----------


## Friwi

Don't use Great Lake tannery near Taupo, I have sent two skins over there years ago, one with the old owner, one with the newer ones and I have never seen them back. One of those two was my first sika, so yep I am pretty pissed off with them.

----------


## kiwi-adam

> Don't use Great Lake tannery near Taupo, I have sent two skins over there years ago, one with the old owner, one with the newer ones and I have never seen them back. One of those two was my first sika, so yep I am pretty pissed off with them.


 :Oh Noes:  That is crap!
Will be dropping mine off to Simon tomorrow, so will report back once it's done. Is my first fallow (black) so hopefully all goes well!

----------

